# Pygmy Goat Breeding Age



## crpg (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello All,



I have a 9 Month old pygmy doe and unfortunately our buck who is used for our other females 2+ broke into the pen with the 9 month old.  My question is do I consider aborting or go ahead with it? it is safe? she is a triplet herself does that reflex on how many she will deliver?



Any advice is welcome.

Thankyou


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 18, 2015)

Is the buck a pygmy or a larger breed?  At nine months old she'll probably be fine unless he's extremely larger than she is.


----------



## crpg (Aug 18, 2015)

No he's pygmy as well hes not overly big and 1 year old himself


----------



## mikiz (Aug 18, 2015)

I think the breeding weight of a pygmy is 40lb, or is that nigis? So if she's that or more and he's only a pygmy buck, you should be fine, she'll be what 14 months by the time she delivers? I think that's usual for most first fresheners, 7-10 months is the normal breeding age anyway


----------

